# Windows 10



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you all downloaded Windows 10? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm using it, and find it to be entirely satisfactory.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)




----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it is fine. Even my 86 year dad upgraded his laptop from 7 to Windows 10 and has no problem using it.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Using it with no problems.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Its better for me now that the nice folks here taught me how to get by a few things that bothered me. Like using my data to send to unknown computers.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

lenii said:


> Have you all downloaded Windows 10? Are you happy with it?


Like lots of other things, it works fine for some, and not so much for others. Some simply don't like it; others run into kludginess and bugs that make it difficult to use, or crash it. I recently spent 1.5 hours, at a customer's expense, fixing one of the latter. Speaking of bugs, it has some that have been around a long time with no acknowledgement or fix forthcoming from Microsoft, at least that I've been able to find. In short, Windows 10 is a real crap shoot.

Then of course there are the privacy concerns, which matter more to some than to others. If it matters to you, you'll want to read up on that before deciding to switch.

Personally, if I ran Windows, I'd stay with 7, or even 8, rather than go to 10. If I had to switch to 10 for some unavoidable reason, I'd wait until the last moment to allow more time for them to straighten a few things out.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A friend who had updates turned off found 10 on one of their PCs one morning. They were not pleased. They've been determined to delete the KB file that is point for 10 off their machines. If I hadn't seen it, I wouldn't have believed it. 

I think MS is on a mission to scrap all previous versions by hook or by crook to start farming users for cash in the future. I'm not taking the bait especially with the data farming aspects. As much as the FBI is going after Apple, I wouldn't put it past MS to have already rolled over.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Win 10 on my laptop with Classic Shell so for the most part it acts like Win 7. But this laptop was originally a Win 8 computer. 
But I've decided not to download it on the desktop, which is my work and main computer. Too many proprietary programs on this one to take the chance.


----------



## piro222 (Jul 27, 2015)

What are the privacy concerns with 10 or a link where more good privacy info might be found?


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

I'm ok with it since I found classic shell.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

piro222 said:


> What are the privacy concerns with 10 or a link where more good privacy info might be found?


Privacy is easy enough to manage on Windows 10. Just go here.

Start-->Settings-->Privacy


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

piro222 said:


> What are the privacy concerns with 10 or a link where more good privacy info might be found?


Google 'windows 10 spyware', and you'll have more than you want to read about it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

lenii said:


> Have you all downloaded Windows 10?


No, when Win7 lifespan ends I'll go to a dual boot of Win7 and Linux. 

Win 7 for some games I have, and linux for the web.
I'm not going to get stuck in a situation where I have to pay a monthly or yearly fee to Microsoft, and that is coming.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I'm not going to get stuck in a situation where I have to pay a monthly or yearly fee to Microsoft, and that is coming.


Microsoft denies that. But it wouldn't matter. Everyone will just start pirating Windows if that happens.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

I have it and I'm happy enough with it


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

It works fine (AFTER I modified the @%$##@%$ out of it to minimize what Big Brother gets to glean from it).


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I am annoyed by the constant pop-ups trying you to use edge and word and this and that. Every time I turn on the computer I have to x out the clutter before I can continue.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm satisfied with it. The only concern I had was I NEEDED microsoft word. I did download a free version of a word but it wouldn't open some things I was sent that I needed. So I decided I would put in my 2002 word cd and see if it worked. It does. excel and word both is working from a 2002 version. 

I haven't had any popup add except for some company trying to sell me some driver updates. I just x out of it once I realize I would have to pay. My husband is still using 7 on his laptop. and the desk top that we never use has 8. I will probably one day update it to 10


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ruby said:


> I'm satisfied with it. The only concern I had was I NEEDED microsoft word. I did download a free version of a word but it wouldn't open some things I was sent that I needed. So I decided I would put in my 2002 word cd and see if it worked. It does. excel and word both is working from a 2002 version.
> 
> I haven't had any popup add except for some company trying to sell me some driver updates. I just x out of it once I realize I would have to pay. My husband is still using 7 on his laptop. and the desk top that we never use has 8. I will probably* one day update it to 10*


 Don't forget:
The FREE offer of Windows 10 officially expires July 29, 2016~!

And after that you will have to pay. Window 7 users 119.99 bucks or higher to upgrade to 10 after July 29th.~1 And. The retail price for Windows 10 Pro will be $199.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I just walked into my office to find my computer automatically updating to Windows 10. It was not responding to anything so I pulled the plug out of the wall - literally (thank goodness it was not a lap top with a battery). I used a few choice words in the process. This is an old computer, running windows 7 and it is the only reliable computer we have. We have purchased 3 lap tops since (all on Windows 8) and one is totally gone, one is unusable (even after getting it "fixed" by Best Buy many many times) and one works about 80% of the time. There is no way I am letting MS to put any new windows version on my one and only reliable computer (I am not rich enough to buy a new new every six months). 

I even asked Best Buy tech support if I can stop the notification to install windows 10 - they said it was not possible but that as long as I do not schedule it, it will not install. WRONG!!!! 

I found instructions online today to remove the reminder and removed the update. I also foolishly had automatic update installation on (not anymore). It still appears that the windows 10 will still download to the computer and take up a bunch of space but it is not supposed to automatically install. Whether I believe it or not, only time will tell. I am just super irritated, that I have to turn mu computer off and on unless I am right in front of it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure hope you didn't REALLY mess up that computer by Unplugging it in the MIDDLE of a Download. It would have been better to LET it go though it and then ROLL IT BACK to 7. SO many warnings out there to NEVER shutdown during ANY type of downloads. And this is a OS Update Download at that . WOW.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I recently found a utility called Never10 that takes care of the Windows 10 problem. I haven't had a chance to thoroughly test it in the long term, but Steve Gibson has a stellar reputation for Windows security stuff that goes back to the 1980's, so I have no doubt it performs as well as he says. It turns off all the Windows 10 upgrade stuff, and optionally will delete the Windows 10 files if they've already been downloaded.

https://www.grc.com/never10.htm


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is doing this automatic stuff because after the end of July, and when you DO Decide to go with 10 it will COST you at that time. Now it is free.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> I sure hope you didn't REALLY mess up that computer by Unplugging it in the MIDDLE of a Download. It would have been better to LET it go though it and then ROLL IT BACK to 7. SO many warnings out there to NEVER shutdown during ANY type of downloads. And this is a OS Update Download at that . WOW.


It's fine. I caught it when it just started downloading the files. I would have thought twice to unplug it during installation ... maybe .... It flashed a brief message that it was restoring prior version of windows but that was it. I guess unplugging the DSL modem would have been more prudent during a download but I was really mad at the moment. 

ETA: I do not trust that it could be rolled back either. At least not completely.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I recently found a utility called Never10 that takes care of the Windows 10 problem. I haven't had a chance to thoroughly test it in the long term, but Steve Gibson has a stellar reputation for Windows security stuff that goes back to the 1980's, so I have no doubt it performs as well as he says. It turns off all the Windows 10 upgrade stuff, and optionally will delete the Windows 10 files if they've already been downloaded.
> 
> https://www.grc.com/never10.htm


I came across that as well but was not sure it was legit. Thanks for posting this.



arabian knight said:


> It is doing this automatic stuff because after the end of July, and when you DO Decide to go with 10 it will COST you at that time. Now it is free.


I don't care. I will not put any new Windows on this computer - EVER. Well, maybe if they paid me a huge sum of money, I would think about it ... LOL. So yeah, "never" sums it up for me.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

What IMHO so frustrating is that they are taking away my choice. If I want 10 I will agree to the nag screens, but if I say no than that is what I mean.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

no really said:


> What IMHO so frustrating is that they are taking away my choice. If I want 10 I will agree to the nag screens, but if I say no than that is what I mean.


There is not much choice anyway ... We looked at Macs last time we were shopping for a computer but felt like we could not justify the price difference between a PC and Mac. At least when it comes to casual users like me who get on the internet, write e-mail, some word processing and piddle with a spreadhseet or two.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I sure and glad since I bought this iMac 9 years ago I have Updated Every new version~! Like 6 versions I think it is since I bought this iMac. 
And the next update for the iMac, the OS will even got renamed from OS X to iMac OS LOL Love it. Sure want to keep ahead on all new security issues that the new updates are for, including keeping up with MS and its security Updates with new versions of ITS OS.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I upgraded to 10. I'm kicking myself now for doing so. It is the most convoluted system ever. Takes forever to find a file that previously was a click away. I hate 10.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

SLFarmMI said:


> I upgraded to 10. I'm kicking myself now for doing so. It is the most convoluted system ever. Takes forever to find a file that previously was a click away. I hate 10.


As you may be aware, you can revert it to your original version within the first 30 days. After that it requires a full reinstall.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I recently found a utility called Never10 that takes care of the Windows 10 problem. I haven't had a chance to thoroughly test it in the long term, but Steve Gibson has a stellar reputation for Windows security stuff that goes back to the 1980's, so I have no doubt it performs as well as he says. It turns off all the Windows 10 upgrade stuff, and optionally will delete the Windows 10 files if they've already been downloaded.
> 
> https://www.grc.com/never10.htm


I've been using Never10 for some time now. It is a utility that alters two registry keys so there is not some "installation" going on. It seems to have had no problems to this point, I will keep it until the middle of July and then start the testing on the work computers. I will probably image my windows 7 HDD and blow it down to another HDD, let windows go to 10 on that and then make a dual boot system for 7 & 10. Best of both worlds...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Shine said:


> I've been using Never10 for some time now. It is a utility that alters two registry keys so there is not some "installation" going on. It seems to have had no problems to this point, I will keep it until the middle of July and then start the testing on the work computers. *I will probably image my windows 7 HDD and blow it down to another HDD, let windows go to 10 on that and then make a dual boot system for 7 & 10.* Best of both worlds...


Could you put this into simple English please - or point me to a website that explains better how to have both 7 and 10 installed? My desktop computer has 16 GB RAM with a 2 TB hard drive, so I could easily run both 7 and 10 on it. I really don't want to update to 10 as I use a couple of programs that won't work on 10. But OTOH I hate to miss out on the upgrade.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmerKat said:


> I even asked Best Buy tech support if I can stop the notification to install windows 10 - they said it was not possible but that as long as I do not schedule it, it will not install. WRONG!!!!


The tech was incorrect, I have never gotten an upgrade popup on any of my Win7 computers. 

Go to Windows Updates, then to Change Settings and set it to Never check for updates.

You will then need to be responsible for checking and installing the updates you actually do want (security updates mainly).


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmerKat said:


> There is not much choice anyway ... We looked at Macs last time we were shopping for a computer but felt like we could not justify the price difference between a PC and Mac. At least when it comes to casual users like me who get on the internet, write e-mail, some word processing and piddle with a spreadhseet or two.


If that's all you do, then switch to Linux


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

backwoodsman7 said:


> As you may be aware, you can revert it to your original version within the first 30 days. After that it requires a full reinstall.


Yes, I was aware of that. But now, it's a challenge. I will figure out where Windows 10 has stashed my files despite its efforts to thwart me. It's ticking me off just enough to learn to master it. It's a stubbornness thing now.


----------

